# Please help with sizing (I have odd measurements)



## L32 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hello to this forum. I've decided to register and ask my question before I order wrong size on the internet. I'll try to keep things short.

1) I'm a newcomer in a world of road bikes. I'm trying to train my endurance, but atm I'm really slow, even though I have carbon roadbike.

2) I have never ever used any cycling closing, except my helmet. Riding in ordinary pants atm.

3) I have a thought about buying my first cycling pants and a jersey. I'm riding in temperatures around 17-25 celsius. I think I will prefer pants without straps (I know pros ride with straps and stuff, but I'm as far from pro as from the moon).

4) I am willing to order from
Clothing | Chain Reaction Cycles
As I've done some orfers for hardware there in the past. Please help me choose out of stock of that site.

5) I have a fairly odd measurements, and here comes my problem. I am VERY skinny and fairly tall. I am scared that smaller sizes will be just short for me, and larger sizes will be bagging up. I read about italian brands are size-ups, but I still don't know... And by the way, I'll struggle to spend more than 170 USD on my uniform (that is my budget).
Okay here are some of my sizes.

Height: 183 cm (~6')
Weight: 56 kg (123,4 lbs)
Inseam: 85,5 cm (2,8')
Chest: 85 cm (~33,5")
Waist: 71 cm (~28")
Hips in their thickest point: 86 cm (~33,9")


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I would recommend going to a bike store and trying some on. Do you have access to a seamstress or sewing machine?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Hello and welcome to RBR!

Yes, you are quite thin. However, I am 5' 10" and my inseam is the same as yours. So it sounds like you have a long middle section. I have a 33-34" waist and wear Medium shorts. You should be fine with a Small even though they may be a bit high. You don't want shorts to be baggy, they need to be form fitting in order to protect your sensitive parts.

A jersey on the other hand, can be loose fitting. It doesn't need to be form fitting like the racers wear. A Large should fit you just fine.

I see that you are from Russia. I don't know what your access to a bike store is there, but it would make sense to see if you can try on some clothes.

Lastly, while bargains are nice, I would not get cheap shorts. Get something with a good quality chamois from a reputable brand like Pearl Isumi or Assos. Cheap jerseys are fine though.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

In jerseys, get a 'pro' cut, that would be skinny like the riders in the TdFrance.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

duriel said:


> In jerseys, get a 'pro' cut, that would be skinny like the riders in the TdFrance.


This. Some jersey makers also refer to this as a 'race' cut. What you don't want is a 'club' cut.


----------



## L32 (Jul 17, 2017)

Thank you for your replies. Yes, there is a difficulty with "checking clothes in your local store", as I live in a quite small city, and I'm absolutely sure we got not that much to choose from here, and mostly chinese stuff.

Read about Pearl Isumi and Assos recommendations on some other thread on this forum before I registered. Sadly, it seems chainreactions doesn't have that.

What do you think about those in S size?http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/ru/en/dhb-aeron-shorts/rp-prod154941

Is this a good choise?


----------

